# Proper Thin-set for Porcelain



## r1cky (Sep 17, 2014)

What is the recommended type of thin-set for this type of porcelain tile over concrete floor? Was told that needed to use "high quality" thin-set, but what is consider "high quality"? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Please give us an intro in the introduction section


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

36" planks is not the most diy friendly tile to start with. Hire a pro that is familiar with LFT.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

philcav7 said:


> 36" planks is not the most diy friendly tile to start with. Hire a pro that is familiar with LFT.


Second this. Leveling system is a very good idea for this type of tile.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would use a thin set compatible with that style carpet.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

You may wish to join our sister site--DIY chatroom---DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

Plenty of good advice there---Mike----


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Best to back butter on that style berber as well.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Best to back butter on that style berber as well.


I strongly disagree.

Plush yes, but Berber I'd go with a 1/2 trowel and be done with it


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would use a thin set compatible with that style carpet.


That is the new Ditra. DUH!:jester::laughing:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

High quality. Thats descriptive. Never seen anyone say "use low quality..."


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow !!! And im a mean person ??????? Poor guy is not coming to forum for answers anymore ...


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> High quality. Thats descriptive. Never seen anyone say "use low quality..."


 OMG ! HAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> Wow !!! And im a mean person ??????? Poor guy is not coming to forum for answers anymore ...


Na....your not mean....your just mad your late to the party! :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

THAT TOO ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

